# please read and reply with knowledge



## drh146 (May 16, 2006)

Im coming down for the bengals chargers game this weekend and i thought maybe on saturday ill do some fishing. ive never fished down there and was wondering if you guys could tell me some spots to park to access the LMR. Ill be near the mouth of it. My brother lives near hyde park so thats where ill be. 

Im not looking for HOT SPOTS just somewhere i can park and get to the river that isnt too far away from where ill be.

I live in cuyahoga falls and normally fish the cuyahoga for smallmouth and i figure thats what ill do there...is anything else there i should know about? will i need any special tackle other than my cuyahoga lures?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

There's some pretty good access points in the Loveland/Milford area. Also Bass island in the Terrace Park area. All are within 15 minutes of Hyde park...either by hi-way or through the city. I personally have not fished the LMR in years but do ocassionally drive by it. The bass island area has good access as there is a walking trail there. The Loveland bike trail also provides good access but in both cases be prepared for walkers, runners and cyclist. They are somewhat removed though...anywhere from a few yards to several hundred feet.
Others can possibly give you more specifics on spots.


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

The river is pretty high because of all the rain. Might be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## drh146 (May 16, 2006)

i dont mind high and fast - im used to it from my river. i think it kinda concentrates the fish more...just gotta find them


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

If you are willing to drive 20 minutes north you will do alot better. I could point you in the right direction via PM but you will have to drive north a little bit. Personally why not add an extra half hour or so to your trip travel to increase your sucess. If you are interested let me know and I will help you a bit, seeing how you are out of town and all...lol
By the way, the I "stopped" by the river at work today and it is up a little bit, maybe a foot but the water clarity was good and it was definately fishable now. Nothing but sun in the forcast too, so that will also help!


----------



## drh146 (May 16, 2006)

i dont really want to drive, but thanks for the offer. im sure i can find plenty of spots closer to where ill be, and if i dont do well i wont know what im missing out on up north so it doesnt bother me. im used to getting skunked in the rapids of the cuyahoga so just the fact that its new scenery is success enough for me....

however...

what works down there?? spinners, inline spinners, curly tail grubs, tubes, cranks, etc???????


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Drh146, LMRsmallmouth is pretty much giving you the skinny on the fishing you requested. The closest the LMR probably comes to Hyde Park is around 8-10 miles as the crow flies. It will take at least 15-20 minutes to most access points by road...either through the city or by hi-way. Personally, I'd take him up on his offer for detailed infomation if I were driving all the way from the NE part of the state.

Just my .02...!


----------



## drh146 (May 16, 2006)

i appreciate it, but my point is im going to start down near the corner of columbia and linwood, and work my way up. i figure ill find plenty of spots before i get too far north. i may make it to glendale-milford road on wooster or even to the park by lincoln road. if i still want to stay out ill ventrue even further north....im sure LMRsmallmouth knows his stuff, and he probably catches more fish than me in his sleep. if i was going to be staying in milford the you can better believe i would pick his brain, but im not. the point of this post was to get info on the area down near the south where i plan on going. i understand that there is most likely better fishing elsewhere, but i like the challenge of trying places and see what i come up with, because chances are ill drive all the way to whereever hed tell me and ill still get skunked, then there wouldnt have been a point to drive, understand? 

I appreciate all the info all of you have given me, and i look forward to hearing more if if you still want to TRY AND HELP me even though im not goign to your spot....like maybe tell me what will work where i am going, or even a GOOD LUCK, or LET US KNOW HOW YOU DO, or i was down there once before i found my spot up north and caught one at [enter location here].....see what i mean?? then its more helpful for everyone cause your helping me, youre not telling me your spots/secrets, and no one else reads them ........thanks again!!

o and im not driving all the way from ne ohio just to go fishing (if i was youre right i would take him up on his offer), im coming to visit my brother and go to the bengals game, and figured id throw some casts saturday during the day while hes doing stuff.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

The area around Bass Island is decent fishing and easily accessible ($1 parking fee or something because it is a Hamilton County park). You might run into some wipers there as well and maybe some white bass.

I drove over the river yesterday and as LMRSmallmouth said, it was up a bit, but looked clear to me, so the fishing should be pretty good.

The problem with wading down where you'll be is that it is too close to the Ohio River, so the LMR gets wider and deeper (I'm assuming you're wading). It's therefore not as good for smallies as LMRSmallmouth pointed out.

This link might help you find some spots closer to where you want to be. 
LMR


CW


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Good luck and let us know how it goes...!


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Go Bengals! I am curious as to how you do at that end of the river, so make sure to let us know how you do.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

as a rule for catching multiple species in the LMR in the winter, I would fish 1/6th oz in line spinners, wee craw, 2-5 ft diving cranks, or live bait. I would bet you'd catch something. If you are targeting smallies I would recommend other options


----------



## drh146 (May 16, 2006)

would you mind sharing??


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?03245500


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

drh,
From Hyde Park I'd try Bass Island, it's not the greatest, but provides the best access for wading, and varied water, rapids, eddies, shallow to relatively deep pools.
And this time of year not over fished.
Hope you're bringing waders, and I'd recommend a life jacket with it.... :C 
Here's biggest fish I've caught at Bass Island:


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

I just hit up avoca park and bass island this morning around 10... beautiful weather.... water wasnt incredibly high... water was clear as hell and made for a great day.... cant catch a fish for crap. tried white grub and craw crank and spinners.... really cannot catch fish nemore... lmr seems to suck right now... i thought for sure id get some white bass or see som stripers hittin shad.... didnt even see shad in the clear water. ne1 having any luck south of bass island..

any suggestion on how to bank fish into fast moving water? cast bait, watch it take off down stream = no fish for me = boring day

also another place for access thats closest to hyde park is off of beechmont.. take 32 east off beechmont and park in the gravel next to speedway... its about 5 minutes from linwood


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Ditto Scrawfrd02, I went today for about an hour and a half and not a single bite. Fished LMR and also Todds Fork. I left after that and hit stonelick for a while and caught a few fish on a jig and bobber....beautiful day though


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

I fished the river yesterday for about 2 hours. I caught 2, it was a nice day to be out. I'm going to have to check out Stonelick. How late in the year do you guys catch trout out there?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Rblake,
you can catch em all winter probably, I usually fish the spillway, it is where I have the best luck. 16th oz jig and bobber rig is the ticket, you will catch alittle bit of everything, the other day I caught 6 trout on it. Power bait works, but I am not patient enough to watch a bobber sit still, I prefer to jig.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I might give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

rblake,
I had a $50 gift card from bass pro to burn and the wife even wanted to take me, so I went last night and bought the 8' float n fly rod and some "flies" and bobbers. I plan on fishing this method alot this winter to see how I do. I know this method is more of a Big lake cold water method but I believe we can find useful applications for it here on the LMR. I had tried before with generic thrown together rigs with not so good success. I did perfect a way to catch the trout (when there biting) at stonelick along with alot of crappie, bass and bluegill. I definately hope that the right equipment will now help me in figuring out how to catch those mammoth LMR smallies in the winter. I do know that we are going to have to fish the slower or still moving water as fishing this in the current is extremely difficult. I am armed and ready now and we will soon see if my reading and research on this method can help me now that I got the right equipment. Keep me posted on how you do and I will do the same...good luck


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

I just recently purchased my equipment to fish the float-n-fly also. I have only used it once so far and I caught one w/ it. It does seem like it could be a productive way to fish but like you said figuring out how to fish the current is what I need to do. I'm thinking some of the deeper holes w/ less current are going to be good spots. I'll have all winter to try and figure out ways to make work so hopefully I'll have some success. 

One site you might want to check out is www.thecreekbank.com they have a forum devoted to float-n-fly and there seem to be some pretty knowledgeable guys on there.

On a side note my neighbor caught a nice 19" smallie this morning, caught it on a minnow. Man, it made we want to go out today. Just wasn't in the plans.

Going to try and hit Stonelick tomorrow and give the new rod a workout. I'll post results if I do make it out.


----------



## drh146 (May 16, 2006)

well i went, followed my bros and scrawfrd02s direction and went to the gravel by speedway. fished up river from there for about 2 hours from ten to 12. got TONS of bites and saw lots of action. caught 2, one striped bass about 10inches and another one that i dont know what it was (this is my first year fishing). it may have been a walleye, are they in there??? it had teeth and big blue eyes. Ill post pics on monday when i get back to work. i forgot my camera hook up. both and most the bites came on red and yellow wal-mart spinner special. i tried shad ratlle crank, grub spinner, white salty minnow jerkbait texas rigged, and a perch crank...red/yellow wal-mart spinner was BY FAR the best producer.

after those 2 hours i went to avoca park. that place seems like it would hold a TON of fish, but i couldnt get anything!! i fished from the big curve across from that house-type-thing all the way up to some more rapids right by some actual houses (i think) and i may have had 2 fish chasing my lure but never got on, and thats it.

all in all im tickled with the day. i fished in some downpours even caught one in a downpour, but i caught a fish, and even 2 so it was a success. i wish i had this river near me because its way better than my stretch of the cuyahoga, so all of you who say its not good, be happy you have it!! i get to go to the bengals game tomorrow and tailgate before hand. it will a great end to a great weekend.

thanks to all who helped, you were a big help!! hopefully i get another chance to pick your brains on my next trip down this way. if youre ever in northeast ohio and you want a fishing partner let me know, or if you want some cuyahoga river access points in the cuyahoga falls area, id love to help.

remember, pictures to come, so check back during the week!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Rblake,
Stop by the market on the corner by the boat launch and pick up those small 16th or 32nd oz popeye jigs, (hair), I tip em with a 1 inch white twistertail. Seems deadly when they are biting...much smaller than the f n f. They also sell em 2 for a $1.99 at wallmart. They are 99 cents at the market apeice.
Yeah...I have checked out all the forums I could find, have been reading for months...the problem is it is designed to fish 10-12 feet deep in a lake, we will have to modify the strategy a bit.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

I know where your talking about I'll stop in and pick up a few. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## Bronzeman (Aug 26, 2006)

Good deal DRH! Your doing better then me. I've been skunked my last two times out. Glad you got too enjoy some new water! 

Rblake, thanks for the info on float-n-fly. I went to the link and checked it out. Good info. I've been trying to figure out what you guys were talking about...now I know! Much appreciate it!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

DRH,
You've discovered our jewel, the LMR is a great river, and there are plenty of fish in it, I've fished from the gravel lot downstream, sounds like you did well wading upstream.
Glad to hear you had a great time!
LMJeff


----------



## drh146 (May 16, 2006)

here are the fish i caught


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

The first one looks to be a Saugeye. The second is a white Bass.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Any tips on how to jig the bobber and fly, and is it worth a try to put a tiny grub tail on?


----------



## drh146 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks For The Identification Hook N Book. I Had No Idea What They Were


----------

